# Αγγελία για κουταβάκι



## Cadmian (Mar 1, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

Το κουταβάκι στη φωτό βρέθηκε στο Λουτράκι σε μαύρα χάλια. Διασώθηκε και πήγε στον κτηνίατρο, όπου έκανε τα απαραίτητα εμβόλια και τώρα ακολουθεί θεραπεία.

Δυστυχώς, αυτός που βρήκε και φρόντισε το κουταβάκι αδυνατεί να το κρατήσει, οπότε όποιο μέλος του φόρουμ έχει τη δυνατότητα να φροντίσει το ζωντανό, ή ξέρει κάποιο άτομο της εμπιστοσύνης του που να μπορεί να το κρατήσει, ας επικοινωνήσει με τον Παναγιώτη Δρίβα στο 
[email protected] και στο κινητό 6942605561.

Θα εκτιμηθούν οι σοβαρές και αξιόπιστες ως προς το κουτάβι προτάσεις, γιατί κι αυτό μία ζωή είναι κι όχι κάτι άψυχο. Μας ενδιαφέρει πάνω απ' όλα αυτός ή αυτή που θα αποφασίσει να το πάρει, να μπορεί και να το φροντίσει με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 1, 2011)

Να σημειωθεί πως το κουτάβι βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή στην Αθήνα και όχι στο Λουτράκι, και πως θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα οι προτάσεις από τον ευρύτερο νομό Αττικής.


----------

